# Need help getting torque 2001 Ez-Go Workhorse



## Jesset289 (Jan 8, 2012)

It is a 2001 Ez-Go workhorse golf cart. It looks like it has been well taken care of and it just had a 6" lift and bigger tires installed right before i bought it. It runs and drives fine on flat ground and will go up a hill if you hit it at full speed. But if you start up a hill it does not have enough power to start up it. I just bought this at Christmas for the family and it is not even fun to drive around because it will not go places our other golf cart will. My other cart is not lifted so that might be the thing?

We bought this because of the bigger dump bed that comes on the workhorse model. If anyone has any suggestions i am all ears or if you know someone in the northeast Georgia area that does that kind of work on golf carts let me know.

Thanks for help,
Jesse

It is a gas golf cart.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2012)

What volt system is it, 24-36 or48 volt??  Also check the rear gear ratio.  Several outfits around the Augusta area offer regearing kits


----------



## Jesset289 (Jan 8, 2012)

Left out the most important part!! It is gas. I am not sure of motor size though. I can get that in the morning if needed. Thanks


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 9, 2012)

IT's most likely either a robin subaru or kawasaki 13hp motor.  The first thing that comes to mind is carb cleaned and new plug.

I'd start there if it was mine.  Good luck~!


----------



## Jesset289 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just had it serviced new plugs, filter and oil change. It seems to run great. Just has no pulling power up hills.


----------



## ribber (Jan 9, 2012)

you can buy a high torque clutch,that's what i did. but it cost @$250. i've got a '02 with lift kit also and it was the same way,would not go up hills.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, found it.  I did alot of research back when I was building one I had and these folks had it all.  Check with them about parts or mods and they were very helpful to me on the phone before I rode all the way out there to get what I needed.

     jandmgolfcarts.com


----------



## JpEater (Jan 9, 2012)

Your cart has a 350cc motor. You can put a 295cc cylinder head on it. That will increase the compression ratio of the engine. When you do this you will get a noticeable increas in power but you will need to run premium gas in it. I did this combined with a clutch spring upgreade on my dads Workhorse and its like a whole new machine. It will pull their jetski up a boat ramp now and it wouldn't do it before.


----------



## JpEater (Jan 9, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, found it.  I did alot of research back when I was building one I had and these folks had it all.  Check with them about parts or mods and they were very helpful to me on the phone before I rode all the way out there to get what I needed.
> 
> jandmgolfcarts.com




J&M is about three miles from my house in Evans, Ga. They do all my small engine machine work and I get all my cart parts from them. Very good folks to deal with.


----------

